# NREMT in 7 days - Focal Points?



## OKparamurse (Jan 23, 2012)

Another nervous nremt virgin here. Just trying to get some tips/ points to focus on in this last week before the test. I'm pretty confident in my general knowledge base, I'm just wondering what subjects and hints I really need to hammer. So far on my list I have
1. ABC's
2. Scene Size-up / Safety
3. Normal respiratory & pulse rates
4. WWNRD (What would the National Registry do?)
5. Process of Elimination
6. Re-read every question, no quick answers

Any other areas of importance or test tips I'm missing? Thanks in advance guys..


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 23, 2012)

Scene safety/size up before ABCs

You covered it.

Remember it's nremt-BASIC, don't over think things.

You'll do fine.


----------



## sweetpete (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah, I'd agree with NVRob. Keep your steps clearly in mind. But I'll also add, when reading the question, try to figure out where in the assessment you are.

In other words, if the question gives you a trauma situation and includes info like baseline vitals, SPO2, etc, then you can rule out c-spine and abcs as being the next thing to do because you're already into your focused history. Does that make sense?

Just read those questions nice and slow and figure out WHAT they're asking.

Best wishes!!


----------



## twiggysgirl34 (Jan 23, 2012)

I was told by quite a few people to read the answers first. Often it helps you see the one that is the most ridiculous answer. It helped me out a lot.

My EMT-I said that most questions have two answers that are obviously wrong and two that are right, you just have to pick the one that is the most right.


----------



## OKparamurse (Jan 25, 2012)

All around great advice. Thanks guys, I really appreciate it. I think the biggest part is people hype it up to be some monsterous, intimidating test. I'm taking the attitude of it's just another test and hopefully that'll ease some tension on my already worn-out brain lol


----------



## KyleG (Jan 29, 2012)

OkEMT said:


> 4. WWNRD (What would the National Registry do?)



I like that saying :lol:

Just go in with confidence and know your stuff you'll do fine.


----------



## OKparamurse (Jan 30, 2012)

Well just got done testing. 110ish questions. Left feeling about 50/50 on my confidence. Now sipping on a Coors and hoping for the best lol


----------

